# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Лучшая БК Зенит.

## kornatsky71

Лучшая БК Зенит. Букмекерская контора Zenit больше десяти лет известна на отечественном рынке спортивных ставок. Контора совершенно легальная, имеет ППС во многих городах, заключать пари можно также и на официальном сайте, приложении для смартфонов. Букмекерская контора Зенит с помощью бонусной программы старается привлечь аудиторию, предлагая периодические акции, чего раньше за конторой замечено не было. Промокод Зенитбет — буквенно-цифровой код от партнеров букмекера, который вводится в специальную строку при регистрации и позволяет клиентам получить определенные преференции. Свежий бонусный-кол доступен и на портале BetON. Найти промокоды пользователи могут на ресурсах, связанных с беттингом, в социальных сетях или мессенджерах. Обычно бонус-код включает в себя 4-8 букв и 2-5 цифр. Бонусный код на сегодня Зенит. Актуальный бонус-код 2022 от БК Зенит — BETON2022. Он используется для стартового предложения, активируется только новыми игроками. С кодом BETON2022 новички получат повышенный бонус на первый депозит в размере 20 000 рублей, без кода приветственный бонус не превышает 15 000 рублей. Как применить бонусный код для новых клиентов Zenit? Тем, кто уже имеет аккаунт в букмекерской конторе Зенит, вышеуказанный код ввести не получится. Новые пользователи должны: 1. скопировать бонус-код на сайте партнера; 2. открыть официальный сайт или мобильный софт Зенит Бет; 3. начать регистрацию; 4. ввести регистрационные данные; 5. вставить скопированный промокод в пустое поле; 6. завершить регистрацию. Просто так средства в рамках акции на счет зачислены не будут, это предложение работает только при внесении первого депозита. Чтобы активировать повышенный фрибет по промокоду Зенит, необходимо внести депозит, отыграть вейджер х5 ординарами или экспрессами на любых видах спорта. В случае успеха клиент получит сумму приветственного предложения на денежный счет, но не более 20 000 рублей. Вывести выигрыш можно будет лишь после идентификации. Чтобы применить другие промокоды, бетторы могут перейти в ЛК после регистрации или скопировать promo code на фрибет в купон. Более подробная информация о промо БК Zenit располагается в соответствующем разделе сайта zenit.win. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

